# Do you think this is a scam?



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

I just think this is a crazy deal for this trailer....I contacted the seller and asked if it is still for sale. The trailer is only an hour away from me so I can pick it up...shipping for free seems bonkers. This was his reply.

Hi, 
The horse trailer is still for sale. It has a clear title, very well maintained, no damages, no rust or dents and no techanical problems. I'm asking $2700 for it, non negotiable. I have to sell this horse trailer as fast as I can because I'm currently working in the UK and I'll be moving here permanently within the next couple of months and can't afford taking the trailer with me. I can ship for free within the US if you want to buy it. Let me know what you decide. The pics speak for themselves, You'll love the trailer, I can guarantee you that!

Specs: 2007 Sundowner 777 2 horse bumper pull w/ dressing room. Warm blood ramp load. Inside is 7 1/2 feet high and 6 1/2 feet wide. Overhead vents for each horse, lights and escape door on each side. Heavy rubber floor mats, padded center divider, breast and butt bars. 2 removable feed bags. Sliding windows on each side and in rear. Upper rear doors can be opened for transport. Tack room is carpeted and has bridle hooks, a blanket rack and 2 saddle racks. sliding screened window on door of tack room


----------



## Dressage10135 (Feb 11, 2009)

CecilliaB said:


> I just think this is a crazy deal for this trailer....I contacted the seller and asked if it is still for sale. The trailer is only an hour away from me so I can pick it up...shipping for free seems bonkers. This was his reply.
> 
> Hi,
> The horse trailer is still for sale. It has a clear title, very well maintained, no damages, no rust or dents and no techanical problems. I'm asking $2700 for it, non negotiable. *I have to sell this horse trailer as fast as I can because I'm currently working in the UK and I'll be moving here permanently within the next couple of months and can't afford taking the trailer with me. I can ship for free within the US if you want to buy it*. Let me know what you decide. The pics speak for themselves, You'll love the trailer, I can guarantee you that!
> ...


That bolded sections screams scam to me. It sounds like its in the UK and he needs to "ship" it somewhere in the US. I can almost guarantee that trailer is not really located an hour away from you, thats just where he had it listed.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I could see it being legit in the sense that if someone is moving and is in a rush, they would price it at a ridiculous price to have it go. Not that I am financially well off, but I know I do it all the time just to get rid of the stuff quickly.
What I would do is go ahead and ask to go see it and you'll know right away if it's a scam because only a legit seller will set up a visit to this trailer. A scammer will have some good excuse for you not to go see it.

When you've seen it, and are about to pay, before you do call your local police station with the trailer identification number. Make sure it's not a stolen trailer that's being searched for. 

I'm getting a feeling that you're not going to be able to go see this trailer tho, something is going to make it "difficult".


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Most likely a scam. They will want you to send money.

I would ONLY go, pick it up, hitch it to my truck, get the title, Check it for liens/theft, THEN hand over money.

I have seen almost identical adds and they were all scams.


----------



## MuleWrangler (Dec 15, 2009)

This is ABSOLUTELY a scam!!!

When you see the ad for something that is priced too good to be true, along with an urgent death in the family/moving next week/family emergency/etc. message and free shipping on something large and that you wouldn't normally ship, DON'T EVEN RESPOND. 

This is a pattern you will see all over Craigslist and eBay. Most people have gotten pretty wise to it, but they still pop up here and there.

I flagged one on Craigslist for this exact trailer with these exact pictures and a similar description in our area last week. The more you are on CL and eBay, you will see they are just stealing pictures from people's ads, and even some of the wording sometimes. 

DO NOT RESPOND.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Great help! thanks!


----------



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

Thank you very much. I WONT! Oh well, my search continues


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

CecilliaB said:


> Thank you very much. I WONT! Oh well, my search continues


Gah don't you hate that!!

Have you tried finding one to rent?? It's not ideal for long term but if you're doing a day trip it's reasonable.


----------



## rum4 (Feb 28, 2010)

It is a scam and there are several of them. I contacted one guy and he had the same story as your seller. I asked to see the trailer and he said the shipping company won't show it until they deliver it, yea right!!!!!!!! SCAM


----------



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

~*~anebel~*~ said:


> Gah don't you hate that!!
> 
> Have you tried finding one to rent?? It's not ideal for long term but if you're doing a day trip it's reasonable.


I am kinda at the point I just really want to own my own so I can use it whenever I want. We have spent well over $4,000 shipping my horse when we move (we are military) so I could of owned one by now  

Rum4- GAH...why do they do this, selfish people! My husband didn't believe it could be a scam (he is so trusting) so I dialed the number for him to talk to them and it was disconnected HAH!


----------



## Void (Jun 26, 2009)

If it is really an hour away from you there is no harm in going to look at it. The minute the seller says something along the lines of "No" or "Money First" or "Money Order" then it is a scam.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

CecilliaB said:


> My husband didn't believe it could be a scam (he is so trusting) so I dialed the number for him to talk to them and it was disconnected HAH!


 Cute man. That's the thing, I think trying to set up seeing this trailer will quickly show you whether or not it's a legit add because it's simple. You won't be able to get a hold of them with anything but email and they won't give you a chance to come down to see it.

It was insane the amount of scammers I had contact me when I was selling my tack last year. I'm talking replies by the dozens. Good for you for staying on your toes.


----------



## Ridehorses99 (Dec 23, 2009)

I agree with VOID. Although this is more than likely a scam, I would ask where the trailer is located and ask if you can take a look at it. The more specific questions you ask, the more it will be evident if this is not legitimate.


----------

